# Photo of the Month Feburary



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

We're now accepting entries!


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

Pheobie the silkie aka. Silkie diva and Benny the lovebird.


----------



## adobo (Feb 4, 2013)

i hope you guys don't mind if i post here even if i am a newbie..

pic of a newly hatched chick


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Cute little bugger! Good luck!


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

great pictures. keep them coming.


----------



## CharlieEcho (Nov 25, 2012)

*Old family photo;*

Thought this would be a good place to post an "older" family photo of chickens. This is my Great-Grandmother who was born in 1863. So 
we think this is around 1873. Someplace in central Indiana on the old family farm.


----------



## kahiltna_flock (Sep 20, 2012)

CharlieEcho said:


> Thought this would be a good place to post an "older" family photo of chickens. This is my Great-Grandmother who was born in 1863. So
> we think this is around 1873. Someplace in central Indiana on the old family farm.


Wow, that's a great photo. Love it


----------



## Lissa (Oct 23, 2012)

This is Ginger...how can anyone not love a face like that?


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Love the family photo. If it were my family, it would be blown up and hanging on the way up the stairs. Lovely!


----------



## Pinkter (Aug 19, 2012)

This is Luke and Cheyenne. He's letting her know who the man of the coop is!


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

And she's saying (to herself) "yeah, whatever"!


----------



## Pinkter (Aug 19, 2012)

fuzziebutt said:


> And she's saying (to herself) "yeah, whatever"!


Indeed! Not much different from our world and chicken world.


----------



## alyss0r (Feb 1, 2013)

Me with a random chicken I was able to pick up? It was very friendly and that was probably the moment I decided I would love some pet chooks.


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

Alyss, that is a cool looking Silkie! Love the head being a different color.
Great pics everybody !


----------



## kahiltna_flock (Sep 20, 2012)

The girls enjoying some sunshine yesterday. It was a good thing since its done nothing but snow today.


----------



## CharlieEcho (Nov 25, 2012)

*Thanks;*



Energyvet said:


> Love the family photo. If it were my family, it would be blown up and hanging on the way up the stairs. Lovely!


We had just recently found this when our Aunt passed away. Being the elder sister she had many older family photos. I have enlarged the photo and looking for a suitable frame.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Lovely. Sorry for your loss but what treasures you've found in the process of letting go.


----------



## eqstrnathlete (Dec 9, 2012)

Here is a pic of my 10 m old Silver Wyondotte.


----------



## troyer (Dec 22, 2012)

Too much wine?


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Upside down :-/. Lovely wattle. Looks like flower peddles.


----------



## eqstrnathlete (Dec 9, 2012)

Energyvet said:


> Upside down :-/. Lovely wattle. Looks like flower peddles.


I don't know why it is upside down. It wasn't on my end when I posted it. Oh well.


----------



## Kellence (Nov 15, 2012)

Me and poot cake she is getting big now.


----------



## MatthewBK (Sep 24, 2012)

Cute pictures everyone!


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

She's adorable Kellence!!! LOVE the name!


----------



## troyer (Dec 22, 2012)

First and third picture is a cubalaya grade. Second picture is a full blooded sumatra.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Wow! Impressively gorgeous troyer!


----------



## Chickprepper69 (Feb 9, 2013)

WOW Troyer....BEAUTIFUL birds!!!


----------



## troyer (Dec 22, 2012)

Thanks for the comments.


----------



## Kellence (Nov 15, 2012)

Thanks 7chicks she is the one at the front on my profile pic


----------



## ssearnhardt (Dec 13, 2012)

Gotta love a reverse facing camera!


----------



## Pinkter (Aug 19, 2012)

ssearnhardt said:


> Gotta love a reverse facing camera!


That look in the camera is TOO cute!'


----------



## ssearnhardt (Dec 13, 2012)

Thanks. It makes the perfect opening wallpaper/peep screen on my ipad... Perfect in landscape and portrait modes!


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

ssearnhardt said:


> Gotta love a reverse facing camera!


My parrots love the front faced cam. Look at those big eyes on your chickens. Lol


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Thanks for all the smiles, my friends.


----------



## WaterFowl209 (Jul 26, 2012)




----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Speckles my 1 yr old Ancona


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Sweet! ........


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)




----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

Wow, they are so small! How cute. How many of these do you have?


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

kaufranc said:


> Wow, they are so small! How cute. How many of these do you have?


We have two hatch from this hatch. We have a broody sitting on 5 more, then, we will toss some in the bator next. 
Hoping they sell! If not, soon, they will be too cute to sell!


----------



## cinleeken (Feb 22, 2013)

*Pecky*

This is Pecky. She is the kids' favourite hen, and the best mamma chook. She's a Transylvanian Naked Neck that we've had for nearly 5 years now and she meets the kids at the gate every afternoon when they get home from school.


----------



## Pinkter (Aug 19, 2012)

Good gravy she's cute!!


----------



## artsy1 (Dec 16, 2012)

i just gotta jump in... 
this is my EE pullets, was checking everyone before locking them up, and just caught this hug


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

Cute! Cuddle bugs. Lol


----------



## Pinkter (Aug 19, 2012)

That's Sooooo sweet. Mine isn't that cute but here it is. She's saying, "Back off my man!"


----------



## thesmallholding (Feb 22, 2013)

Jasper our little silky!


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

Cute! Is he a house pet? I have two indoor silkies. Sleep with me and all lol That is Pheobie my buff silkie in my avator.


----------



## chickenlover2835 (Feb 17, 2013)

This is my rooster Bulk he doesn't like our other little booger rooster but Bulk is the sweetest buff Orpington rooster around!


----------



## Chickadee21st (Feb 23, 2013)

My new Ameraucana hen. Her previous owner let her out and she was attacked by a stray dog. Anyone know if she'll lay eggs once she's comfy at her new home? She's my first chicken ever and super cuddly so I want to make sure I know what I'm doing...


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

Nice! And look she's reading the katdashians! Lol jk jk


----------



## cinleeken (Feb 22, 2013)

Love the snuggles!


----------



## thesmallholding (Feb 22, 2013)

robopetz said:


> Cute! Is he a house pet? I have two indoor silkies. Sleep with me and all lol That is Pheobie my buff silkie in my avator.


Yeah he is haha, he will be going out in the summer but he's to little ATM, and haha jaspers the same with us he sleeps with my boyfriends mum on a night and me in a morning, so cute! And aw how cute! She's a gorgeous colour!


----------



## grottyjools (Aug 14, 2012)

This is Sebastian he's just beautiful...shame the neighbours don't love him as much as I do...thought I'd enter him before finding him a new home.


----------



## thesmallholding (Feb 22, 2013)

grottyjools said:


> This is Sebastian he's just beautiful...shame the neighbours don't love him as much as I do...thought I'd enter him before finding him a new home.


Aw he's gorgeous!


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

thesmallholding said:


> Yeah he is haha, he will be going out in the summer but he's to little ATM, and haha jaspers the same with us he sleeps with my boyfriends mum on a night and me in a morning, so cute! And aw how cute! She's a gorgeous colour!


Yay to house chickens! Lol


----------



## thesmallholding (Feb 22, 2013)

robopetz said:


> Yay to house chickens! Lol


Haha! I love it when I have chickens in the house before jasper we had another cockerel called cheek and he was the sweetest boy ever! He used to peck all the apples then not want them haha! Chickens are such interesting and funny animals!


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

They are! My Pheobie and Pip are 24/7 house pets. The only chicken I've ever known to be a picky eater. Lol


----------



## thesmallholding (Feb 22, 2013)

robopetz said:


> They are! My Pheobie and Pip are 24/7 house pets. The only chicken I've ever known to be a picky eater. Lol


Haha really? That's so cute, jasper is a bit picky like if we're eating something and give him some he won't want it but if we don't share he will come and take haha


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

Lol cute! She loves her cheese and spaghetti noodles.


----------



## thesmallholding (Feb 22, 2013)

robopetz said:


> Lol cute! She loves her cheese and spaghetti noodles.


Haha does she eat spaghetti whole? We have to be careful with jasper because he just swallows them whole haha


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

She would if she could but I only give small pieces lol


----------



## thesmallholding (Feb 22, 2013)

robopetz said:


> She would if she could but I only give small pieces lol


Haha yeah it doesn't surprise me, we do that now but if we're not watching he will go for the bigger bits haha


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Maestro. It means teacher.


----------



## kahiltna_flock (Sep 20, 2012)

Energyvet said:


> Maestro. It means teacher.


That is one cool looking chicken


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

I love his look! Great pic!


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

When I got him, he used to attack me. I had to use gloves. After holding him every day and nursing him back to health, now we are best buddies. He's really terrific!


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

Very handsome, this is the same color I have in the bator now. From pics I've seen, with polish's the male look more attracting then hens no?!..


----------



## soccerchicken12 (Feb 8, 2013)

Duckling! He's so hansom!


----------



## TheBackyardDonnellys17 (Feb 24, 2013)

cinleeken said:


> This is Pecky. She is the kids' favourite hen, and the best mamma chook. She's a Transylvanian Naked Neck that we've had for nearly 5 years now and she meets the kids at the gate every afternoon when they get home from school.


I love the feathers on its head, goin back to the slick 80's hair arnt ya!? Haha


----------



## Flemo (Feb 24, 2013)

Our pullets and their private guard dog.


----------



## Happeesupermom (Aug 29, 2012)

This is The Fonz...


----------



## Pinkter (Aug 19, 2012)

Happeesupermom said:


> This is The Fonz...


What kind of rooster is that? Are they brown leghorns?


----------



## lilychicken (Dec 29, 2012)

Here's my only chicken Lily, she recently passed in November, so right now I'm "chicken less " it seemed like she could understand me in a way, and she always calmed me down. She's very cute when she talks. She was never really loud, she made more of a "merping" sound


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

Sorry to hear about your Lily. What kind of breed was she? She was pretty.


----------



## lilychicken (Dec 29, 2012)

I'm not sure what kind of breed she was.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

I'm sorry lilychicken. =( Those little feathered fuzzy butts are so big in personality and really do make such wonderful pets. I hope you get another to love. Lots of them looking for good loving home with a great mom.


----------



## Happeesupermom (Aug 29, 2012)

Pinkter said:


> What kind of rooster is that? Are they brown leghorns?


I'm not sure. He was given to me just last week by a friend who had too many roos.


----------



## lovemychickens (Jan 20, 2013)

OMG OMG pecky it adorable adorable adorable, I so want one


----------



## crabgirl (Mar 3, 2013)

Jim said:


> 4966[/ATTA
> 
> 3 day old Serama.


Omg. Love it!


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

They are just soooo neat.


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

troyer said:


> First and third picture is a cubalaya grade. Second picture is a full blooded sumatra.












This is the winning pic. Thank to all who entered!


----------

